# Primary CPT for IVUS CPT 92978



## jdskurski (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello,

I was wondering if folks could chime in on their understanding of what Primary CPT's are compliant with CPT add on 92978 (IVUS).  

Per CPT: "Code first primary procedure (92920, 92924, 92928, 92933, 92937, 92941, 92943, 92975, 93454-93461, 93563-93564)"  

Given the fact CPT is Physician based and when DES is placed the C9600-9608 range comes into play for hospitals.  

My understanding is C9600, 9602, 9604, 9606 and 9607 are equivalents to the Stenting CPT 92928, 92933, 92937, 92941 and 92943 listed as primary CPT for IVUS 92978.  

I know CMS updated the edit that was in place back in 2014 to allow C code range with IVUS CPT 92978 as well.  

Dr. Z Q/A supports use of C9600, 9602, 9604, 9606 and 9607 as primary CPT for IVUS CPT 92978.   I am recieving conflicting feedback from other coders based on the fact CPT does not list the C Codes as primary.

What is everyone's understanding of compliant billing in setting when PCI performed with DES and IVUS also perfomed.  Cardiac catheterization was not performed in the same encounter.  Can we compliantly code IVUS 92978 with C9600, 9602, 9604, 9606 or 9607 as the primary?  

Does anyone else have additonal resources supporting?

Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------

